# Updated Bill Porter Checklist?



## bamaboybottles2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know where I can get a copy of an updater Coke Bottle Checklist by Bill Porter?


----------



## grime5 (Dec 7, 2014)

i talked to bill a couple of weeks ago.he said he was working on a new revised book but didnt say when it would be ready.his email is oldcokes@aol.com. later greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2014)

I exchanged emails with Bill about a week ago and he said his latest updated book will be available "soon."  He did not say how soon, but is supposed to let me know when it's ready.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 23, 2014)

Bob, did you tell him about you amber Monroe,la ss coke? Would sure like to see that. In the list with a "rare" beside it. By the way, I got mine back from a polishing expedition and it looks 100% better


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 24, 2014)

Mark / Bass Assassin I did not think to tell Bill Porter about the amber straight-sided Ouachita Valley bottles and suspect its probably too late for them to be added to his latest update. Speaking of which, howz about a picture of your polished bottle. (I checked and the thread where we discussed them is locked. However, depending on how the voting ends on December 31st, it could be unlocked soon). Merry Christmas Bob Here's my example ... Amber Ouachita Valley Bottling Works (Pre Biedenharn) Monroe, Louisiana ~ Circa 1904 ?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's mine before:


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 24, 2014)

And after:


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2014)

Both killer examples of a great bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 26, 2014)

Mark: Your bottle turned out great - I should have the same thing done to mine. Please tell us more about the process - did you do it yourself or have someone else do it?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 26, 2014)

No, I sent it off to be polished. Cost was about 30.00 plus shipping. It went through 4 stages of polishing. I'll talk to the gentleman that did this for me and see if I can use his name. He may want to remain anonymous.


----------

